# Water Quality Info for Selected Central Ohio Lakes



## ShakeDown

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/lkcond.html

Thanks to net for the great find!


----------



## j4ck455

Very convenient


----------



## Net

Good link for stream & reservoir levels in the Scioto Basin including Alum, Delaware, Deer Creek and Paint Creek. 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/scins.htm


----------



## freddy1949

Good web sites. Now all I have to do is figure out where those bass are at my next tournament  Not real familiar with Alum Creek, will be my second time on the lake.


----------



## Snyd

Great info Shake !

How has the summer fishing going for you? We need to hook up some time.

Snyd!


----------



## PapaBullhead

Thanks for the website info. It will save me a trip to the water at times.


----------



## b furbb

Directions to boat launchs at Alum Creek


----------



## BigBen

This is great.......


----------



## 75wall

Nice resource.


----------



## Sturgeon General

I hope the fish can read these diagrams so they'll be where their supposed be when I go fishing. This is a great site. So much helpful info. Thanks.


----------



## davidchen

Two more sites I found that may help check water condition
http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Gauge2/detail/id/1485/
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/peri...&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6
There are links on the page to direct you to differnt locations.


----------



## Pingdaddie

Yes this is a Great site.


----------



## dsford66

good info thanks


----------



## knox_angler

thanks, very handy


----------



## OldSoldier

Great info for the basin - thanks!


----------



## Photog

Question: Prospect today is reading "1.84" does that mean it is 1.84 feet above normal?I know it was a bit high on Saturday after all the rain.

Either way, I'm gonna throw some spinners.


----------



## Bubbagon

That is total gauge height. Has no comparison to "normal".
I like to look at CFS (cubic fee per second) instead of gauge height. CFS seems more precise, and if you look at the CFS chart, you'll see the little line of yellow/orangish triangles....that's the "normal" flow. It's actually median (if you're a math geek) flow over several years on the same date. But essentially it's "here's the typical level for this river during this time of year".


----------



## Photog

Thanks my friend!


----------



## Net

This thread contains dead links. Un-pinning from top of forum.


----------

